# You Find a House You Love and Want to Buy It...Then Hear From the Sellers That It's Haunted



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)

If you were looking to buy a house, found the perfect one that you love inside and out, and find that the old residents are selling because it's haunted, would you still buy it regardless?

I was listening to a talk show about this, some people wouldn't care, they think it would be interesting to live in a house where lights switched on at night, and footsteps were heard when nobody else was home.  Some said if it was an angry haunting, when people were being thrown down the stairs by an entity, they would not buy it.

I have never experienced a ghost or shadow person, so I don't think I believe, but I keep an open mind about these things.  If I heard the house was making people leave because it was haunted though, there's no way I would buy it.

How about you?  If you loved the house inside and out, would it matter if someone alleged it was haunted? :ghost:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2015)

No I wouldn't buy it...I'd be hugely disappointed if I was missing out on my dream home..but nooo wayyy Jose.. would I buy a house that is being sold because they truly  believe it's haunted!!  :zombie::zombierolleye:


----------



## Lon (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes I would buy it because I don't believe in ghosts or other such phenomenon,


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 27, 2015)

If there was a line behind me waiting to buy the house, I'd take it.  If not, I might try to get them to come down on the price enough to fix that wiring problem.
No it wouldn't scare me.


----------



## imp (Jun 27, 2015)

When I was a kid, my sister often taunted me with tales of the "bogey-man". I think I outgrew the fear of such things. I guess some folks still do truly believe in the existence of ghosts, supernatural, and so on. It might be interesting to know the proportion of deeply religious folks who also believe in goblins and such. Would it be higher than the non-religious population?    imp


----------



## jujube (Jun 27, 2015)

I was just watching a House Hunters episode this afternoon that had a buyer who wouldn't buy a house older than 10 years old because she was afraid an older one would be haunted.   

 We lived in a haunted house once....it was an interesting experience.  Eventually, the ghost "moved on" and all was well.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 27, 2015)

I once looked at a house while house-hunting and was about to make an offer, when the owner told me that her daughter had died there.  I changed my mind and didn't proceed with the purchase. I didn't think it would be haunted, but that it would be a very sad place to live. It turned out to be the right choice, as on a closer look around the neighborhood, I saw it wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 28, 2015)

jujube said:


> I was just watching a House Hunters episode this afternoon that had a buyer who wouldn't buy a house older than 10 years old because she was afraid an older one would be haunted.
> 
> We lived in a haunted house once....it was an interesting experience.  Eventually, the ghost "moved on" and all was well.


This would be no criteria to buy a house on. what was built there before for example?My fifty year old house did have a death in it twenty years ago,a natural death, nothing sinister.However, it is built on ground by the village green and old church and has had houses on It since AngloSaxon times, at least as far back as 800 AD.There must have been hundreds of deaths within this space.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 28, 2015)

I must add that I have seen nothing out of the ordinary or unexplainable in the  years we have lived here.To answer the OP though, no, I would not buy a house if I found the vendors were selling because they believed it was haunted.


----------

